# htc accessories



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

Where can i find them in dubai. Also do you know of a htc service centre?


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

Go to HTC website and then Where to Buy
you will get loads of places for original accessories and Sharaf or Jacky's or Jumbo could service for you as well.


----------

